# Inn Town Campground & Ancient Chinese Cemetery



## OURv (Jan 30, 2017)

Friends,

We camped at the new Inn Town Campground in Nevada City, Ca in December.

This nice campground features an ancient Chinese cemetery within the campground.

There’s a feature you don’t see very often.

Take a Peek :








See You in the Campgrounds !!!!


Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube @ OURv


----------

